# Lake Erie OPEN Bass Tournament - April 26



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

* Satruday APRIL 26*

*Lake Erie Open Bass Tournament*

Lake Erie - Dempsey State Ramp (Sandusky)

Contact Brad Bushroe, 734-847-8749

Contact [email protected]


----------



## josh617 (Jan 28, 2005)

Got any more details? entry fee? Surprised that none else has put any opens on erie prior to the season closing, should be some big weights brought to the scales.


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Thanks for the info Tee  WB


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

Darn....thought I had atleast 1 weekend to turkey hunt....may be fish'n 26th also


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

I e-mailed the director about the open......



> It is a team event, 5 bass limit. The cost will be $40.00 + $10.00 big bass.
> 
> This is not an official N.B.A.A. event but it will be ran by one of their directors.
> 
> ...



Their circuit on lake Erie is the NBAA. Its a team event and has a entry fee of $115.

Here is their circuit schedule:

Tournament time: 6:00-2:00pm

Lakes Fished: Sandusky Bay 

6/28/08 - Sandusky Bay - Dempsey Access 
7/12/08 - Sandusky Bay - Dempsey Access 
7/26/08 - Sandusky Bay - Dempsey Access 
8/09/08 - Sandusky Bay - Dempsey Access 
8/23/08 - Sandusky Bay - Dempsey Access


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

I thought you weren't allowed to keep bass on lake erie until the end of june?


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

May 1st - June 27th, catch and immediately release between these dates.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Josh you got a partner for this one?


----------



## josh617 (Jan 28, 2005)

only $40, doesnt seem like much seems like it would be tough to get people to show up to fish for $40. I know it sounds backwards but with the price of gas it would be nice to fish for a little something. I fished nbaa's Detroit river open last year, it was an awesome tournament and had like 110 boats even with like a $200 entry and paid $7500 to first. i know my opinion is just that my opinion but look at the way wisconsin's sturgeon bay open has grown to a 200 boat capped field and gives away a fully ranger boat that started out as a 20 boat open. I m just saying if the prize money is high enough, they will come. Either way i ll prolly be over there.


----------



## josh617 (Jan 28, 2005)

N.B.A.A. Open Tournament at Lake Erie 

&#61599;	When: Saturday April 26th 2008

&#61599;	Where: Lake Erie Dempsey State Ramp

&#61599;	Time: 6:30am - 3:00pm
&#61599;	Blast-off at safe light

&#61599;	Cost: $40.00 + $10.00 Big Bass

&#61599;	No membership fee and 100% Payback

&#61599;	Contact: Brad Bushroe (734)847-8749
BJ Robinson (419)565-7563


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

This tounament is comming up in a few weeks. 

It should be a fun tournament.


----------



## RhodeGuideService (Feb 5, 2007)

Any info. on how many boats will be fishing this one?

Thanks, Jared


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

Jared are you not fishing the TBF Region 2 RQT out of West Harbor that weekend?
John T


----------



## RhodeGuideService (Feb 5, 2007)

John, No I am not fishing it. I gave the club fishing up.


----------



## RhodeGuideService (Feb 5, 2007)

John, I assume that you are fishing the OBF Region 2 tourn. then?


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

Jared, I am I guess I am a Glutin for punishment. Only reason I am is because it is on Erie. I am heading up that way this Friday to get sometime in up there. Plus we have a club tourney (Portage River) on Saturday as well. So I will just find somewhere to crash for the night in my truck. I am open to suggetions at this point for this weekend. Shoot me a private message if you want. Later!
JT


----------



## RhodeGuideService (Feb 5, 2007)

Ya, I kinda wish I were fishing it as well, but oh well! It would be nice if there would be a few boats show up for the open, but who knows. Give me a call and maybe we can get out this weekend. 

Later, Jared


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

Will do Jared, but really the only time we could hook up this weekend is Friday when you get done with school. I have too head back Saturday for a local open on Sunday. Later!


----------

